# Fingerprinting in Mumbai/Thane for FBI clearance



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi,
Could anyone who have got their fingerprinting in Mumbai/Thane please help out in posting the details as to how and where they went about getting their fingerprinting done in Mumbai/Thane for FBI clearance? 

I approached the local police station in my area and they informed me that they do not do any fingerprinting there.

Please help out...:ranger:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

there is one...give me two days i will let u know ...remind me in two days


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

findraj said:


> there is one...give me two days i will let u know ...remind me in two days


thnx findraj..I will remind you in two days...I read one of the threads here where someone had got it done from Crawford market police station but no other details were given as to how they went about getting fingerprinting done.


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

I got the finger printing done. It can be done near Crawford market. There is CID finger printing division there. the building is right next to Haj house.


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

zx4u said:


> I got the finger printing done. It can be done near Crawford market. There is CID finger printing division there. the building is right next to Haj house.


Hi zx4u, thnx for the answer. Could you share more details like what to do once you reach the finger printing division? Do we need to take any documents (other than passport and/or passport copy) with us? Do we need to submit an application in writing to the finger printing department? Does the procedure get over in one day or we have to go there multiple times? What fees do they charge? Do we need to take a printout of the FD-258 form?

Your answer to these details would be much appreciated by folks like me who are in the stage of getting their fingerprints done


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

Take a print out of the form, carry your passport with two xerox copies of the first and last page page, it will be done on the same days, takes around an hour, they charge around Rs. 300/- for it.


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

zx4u said:


> Take a print out of the form, carry your passport with two xerox copies of the first and last page page, it will be done on the same days, takes around an hour, they charge around Rs. 300/- for it.


thnx zx4u for the quick reply. Printout on a normal A4 paper would do or I need to take the FD-258 printout on a special paper?


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

On normal A4 paper, take 2-3 printouts and carry along as if there is an error or smudge you have spare one, also write an application for fingerprints required for immigration purposes, carry a handkerchief as after fingerprints you will need it clean up.


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

zx4u said:


> On normal A4 paper, take 2-3 printouts and carry along as if there is an error or smudge you have spare one, also write an application for fingerprints required for immigration purposes, carry a handkerchief as after fingerprints you will need it clean up.


thnx a ton zx4u. I was getting a bit too worried about this whole fingerprinting process. But after reading your posts I am pleasantly surprised that the entire process gets done within a day without much hassles. BTW when did you do your fingerprinting and when did you receive a +ve response from the FBI? Do we need to take any extra care while sending the fingerprints to the FBI?


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

I took the fingerprints and sent the form to my friend in the US, she put in her credit card details and mailed it to the FBI,after around 6 weeks she got a letter from FBI stating everything was ok ( I got it mailed to her since i read online that the FBI sends the form via regular mail to india and it takes forever to reach) she emailed the form to me and i forwarded it to the CO.


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

zx4u said:


> I took the fingerprints and sent the form to my friend in the US, she put in her credit card details and mailed it to the FBI,after around 6 weeks she got a letter from FBI stating everything was ok ( I got it mailed to her since i read online that the FBI sends the form via regular mail to india and it takes forever to reach) she emailed the form to me and i forwarded it to the CO.


coolios. i will also try to do the same to save some time 
thnx a lot again zx4u


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry been a bit busy with work past 2 days...

1. Go to mumbai police website.
Mumbai Police : Emergency Numbers

Find the fingerprint bureau phone number call em ask everything including address and what is needed.

Also, 300 is not right they charge 500 atleast and some chai pani

Take your form get 3-4 copies because mine got smudged when it reached there in post.

Thorough professional guys there..maximum 2 hours job.

Sorry I dont know about Thane, I know they do it Bandra Court (where all property deeds are executed) also but I dont know much about it.

Got the Finger prints done atleast on 10 forms..and had to go thrice(once coz he needed 1 more proof extra, only passport or license dont work and second time coz my forms were returned from FBI because of smudging).

Hope it helps man


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

findraj said:


> Sorry been a bit busy with work past 2 days...
> 
> 1. Go to mumbai police website.
> Mumbai Police : Emergency Numbers
> ...


thnx a lot findraj. your inputs are valuable.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Also, If you send a "pre paid" envelope /postage paid envelope to FBI it hurries up the process. I have heard it..I didnt do it though got my FBI clearance sent to my sisters address, much faster..She scanned and sent it to me and then kept with her, she can fedex anytime but I told her its not needed atm..

You would also need state clearance btw

Raj


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

findraj said:


> Also, If you send a "pre paid" envelope /postage paid envelope to FBI it hurries up the process. I have heard it..I didnt do it though got my FBI clearance sent to my sisters address, much faster..She scanned and sent it to me and then kept with her, she can fedex anytime but I told her its not needed atm..
> 
> You would also need state clearance btw
> 
> Raj


I thought only FBI clearance was needed. In what scenario would we need state clearance?


----------



## Fingerprintexpert (Mar 22, 2013)

theonlyme said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone who have got their fingerprinting in Mumbai/Thane please help out in posting the details as to how and where they went about getting their fingerprinting done in Mumbai/Thane for FBI clearance?
> 
> I approached the local police station in my area and they informed me that they do not do any fingerprinting there.
> ...


Hello I am finger print expert from Mulund Mumbai you can contact me on 8433916216 for appointment for fingerprinting for any police clearances


----------



## Fingerprintexpert (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi I am fingerprint expert from Mulund Mumbai you can call on 8433916216 for fingerprinting on FD-258 form, it is available with me


----------



## Fingerprintexpert (Mar 22, 2013)

*Fd-258*

Hi I am fingerprint expert at Mumbai you you can call me on 8433916216 for appointment


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

Fingerprintexpert said:


> Hi I am fingerprint expert at Mumbai you you can call me on 8433916216 for appointment


What are your charges ? I hope you are not looting in tune of others and charging an exobirant fees of 3500 or something. If you do it in 1000 or so do let us know. 

The Govt guys at fingerprint burreau at crawford do it in 500. 
THe only reason I am interested because you nearby in Mulund. 

http://photos.state.gov/libraries/mumbai/559154/fernandessb/Fingerprint Bureau.pdf


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Milind,

Could you tell me where you finally got yours done from?

Would appreciate your answer and any tips.

Thank You



xxxxxxxxxmilindj said:


> What are your charges ? I hope you are not looting in tune of others and charging an exobirant fees of 3500 or something. If you do it in 1000 or so do let us know.
> 
> The Govt guys at fingerprint burreau at crawford do it in 500.
> THe only reason I am interested because you nearby in Mulund.
> ...


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

lv1982 said:


> Hey Milind,
> 
> Could you tell me where you finally got yours done from?
> 
> ...


I got mine done by Fingerprintexpert. He charged me Rs. 2000.


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Rahul,

Yeah i just spoke to him some time ago, he's asking for 3000.

Did you by any chance bargain and bring down the price or did he quote 2000 for you right off the bat?



rahulreshu said:


> I got mine done by Fingerprintexpert. He charged me Rs. 2000.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Not that I recall. I did contact 2 agencies and 1 wanted 4500, the other wanted 4000. I then found his post here and contacted him and he asked for 2000. That too was steep for me but it was the best choice probably. My biggest concern was the card itself. If I had a few of those I might have taken a few prints myself and sent those to FBI.

Regarding him raising the price to 3000, isn't that how things work in this country? Earn less but everyone wants to charge exorbitant amounts of money from the public.


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

hahaha, this was hilarious and so correct,
"Regarding him raising the price to 3000, isn't that how things work in this country? "

So i'm guessing, he provided the FD 258, printed out on his paper?





rahulreshu said:


> Not that I recall. I did contact 2 agencies and 1 wanted 4500, the other wanted 4000. I then found his post here and contacted him and he asked for 2000. That too was steep for me but it was the best choice probably. My biggest concern was the card itself. If I had a few of those I might have taken a few prints myself and sent those to FBI.
> 
> Regarding him raising the price to 3000, isn't that how things work in this country? Earn less but everyone wants to charge exorbitant amounts of money from the public.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

lv1982 said:


> hahaha, this was hilarious and so correct,
> "Regarding him raising the price to 3000, isn't that how things work in this country? "
> 
> So i'm guessing, he provided the FD 258, printed out on his paper?


Nopes, he had the original FD-258 cards with him.


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Rahul,

Also I'm assuming you paid through a money order for the FBI check.

Could you just walk me through the process. 
1. Where did you make it from?
2. Whom did you address it to? 
3. And did you just include the following things in the courier,
A. 2 sets of fingerprints( One rolled and one plain)
B. Cover Letter
C. Passport Copies

Am I missing anything else?

Would really appreciate your answers on this one.

Thanks




rahulreshu said:


> Nopes, he had the original FD-258 cards with him.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Nopes, I paid by credit card. In the courier, I had just 1 set of prints (else I'd have to pay the guy another 2000 for 1 more set of prints), applicant information form and credit card payment form. I did not include any passport copies or cover letter but see no harm if you want to include them.



lv1982 said:


> Hey Rahul,
> 
> Also I'm assuming you paid through a money order for the FBI check.
> 
> ...


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey,

Got it. 
Also how get you get the result back, did they just mail it to you based on the address mentioned in the applicant information form?

Do you remember the timeline on how long they took to send it to you, once you couriered it to them.

Thanks Again



rahulreshu said:


> Nopes, I paid by credit card. In the courier, I had just 1 set of prints (else I'd have to pay the guy another 2000 for 1 more set of prints), applicant information form and credit card payment form. I did not include any passport copies or cover letter but see no harm if you want to include them.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, if I recall correctly, there is a section in the applicant information form where you can indicate where you want the results mailed to. I had given them my brother's address in TX. My documents reached them on 23rd December and on 1st Feb, I saw a pending charge of $18. My brother received the results on 11th Feb.



lv1982 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Got it.
> Also how get you get the result back, did they just mail it to you based on the address mentioned in the applicant information form?
> ...


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am planning to get the fingerprinting done from CID fingerprinting bureau near Haj House, crawford market.. If someone has done it recently, would you please let me know :

1) These CID people take fingerprints on original FD258 fingerprinting cards or we are required to take printouts of form fd258 on A4 size plain paper ?? 

2) Does FBI accept the fingerprints taken on plain A4 pages or fingerprintings has to be done compulsorily on fd258 card ??

3) What documents are required to be carried to the bureau along with written application, copy of passport pages and 500 rs ??

4) What is the concept behind rolled and plain thumb impressions ? whats the difference and which ones are required by FBI? Is the CID fingerprinting bureau able to take the fingerprints in the manner in which we are supposed to send to FBI ??

Your thougths will be highly appreciated.. please let all know..


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Buddy,

Not sure about the CID bureau. I'm sure you'll save some money by going there.

But i recently got mine done, about 2 weeks ago, from the same guy that, Rahul, mentioned above.

He had the FD-258 card already and operates from his house in Mulund and charges 3000. He just kept photo copies of my passport for as a record.

*4) What is the concept behind rolled and plain thumb impressions ? whats the difference and which ones are required by FBI? Is the CID fingerprinting bureau able to take the fingerprints in the manner in which we are supposed to send to FBI ??*
If you look at the FD 258, the part where it asks for individual fingers, thats where we put in the rolled impressions.
And the part at the bottom where it asks for all the fingers of the right and left hand, thats the plain impressions.




sas119 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning to get the fingerprinting done from CID fingerprinting bureau near Haj House, crawford market.. If someone has done it recently, would you please let me know :
> 
> ...


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

lv1982 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Not sure about the CID bureau. I'm sure you'll save some money by going there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your prompt response.. Is he authorised to take the fingerprints ?? Is he a certified forensic expert ?? Do you know about his success rate in the past with his clients.. Its been 2 weeks since you sent yours.. Have you received any acknowledgement yet from FBI ? Have they charged 18$ to your card yet ?? I would like to talk to you if you are in Mumbai.. If you dont mind can you please private message me your number.. I will give you a call..


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello,

When I go to finger printing bureau, do I need to take printout of the form then fill it by hand and take it to police station doing finger printing or I need to type in fd 258 take the prinout and then take there?

If I have to type in FD 258 then do you know how can I edit the form?


----------



## mzrudag (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi,
Could anyone who have got their fingerprinting in Mumbai/Thane please help out in posting the details as to how and where they went about getting their fingerprinting done in Thane for visa process required for south Africa ? 

I approached the local police station in my area and they informed me that they do not do any fingerprinting there.

Please help out..


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

Has anyone had their fingerprint done in Mumbai recently ? Is the process and place still the same as described on this thread ?


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

In Mumbai/Thane,
You have to go to Fingerprinting bureau of State CID office locate next to Hajj House near CST Station.

You can better call them to know whether they still do it or not? Usually they tell you to go to State CID HQ in Pune but do tell them that local police station asked you to come here.

Take atleast 4 printouts per person as they keep one copy for their reference and you may send 2 copies in the same envelope to FBI, this is to ensure that if one of the copy is not good then they can use other copy.


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

*A day out in Mumbai*

A quick update on what I found out about fingerpriting in Mumbai. Firstly calling the State CID office never gets me answers as it seems the least knowledgeable person always is given the phone duties. 

So I decided to make an in-person visit to this State CID office in Mumbai on a beautiful hot and humid day. It appears no one I spoke to had knowledge of fingerprinting at this location. After several inquiries with various people, a person finally told me to go to MRA Marg Police Station. So the dance continued and I finally found this police station, which should not be confused with the Mumbai police HQ. 

At the fingerprinting department at MRA Marg Police Station, I learnt that the cost currently is Rs 500 per print. I would have to bring copies of the fingerprint card and a residence proof in Mumbai. If you don't have residence proof like me, then you have to wait after the process to learn what the chai pani cost is. Since I was just enquiring and my previous FBI Pcc came through I didn't go ahead with this option, so I don't know about their quality of work/additional costs. 

A second option is the Mulund guy who still does Fingerprinting and has the original US fingerprint cards. His cost is Rs. 3500 currently and you have to visit his house in Mulund. 

Hope this helps for whoever needs this is the future.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Hydraveron,

How many copies did you take? Did you first go to Fingerprinting Bureau and then sent to MRA marg police station? They told me that I have to go to Pune as I don't live in Mumbai city limit, but I just told them that since Thane is near to Mumbai, Pune office advised me to get it done from Mumbai. They then agreed. 

It's not a police station but fingerprinting centre for Mumbai police. All you need is address proof, identity proof, marriage certificate etc.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

aarohi said:


> Hi Hydraveron,
> 
> How many copies did you take? Did you first go to Fingerprinting Bureau and then sent to MRA marg police station? They told me that I have to go to Pune as I don't live in Mumbai city limit, but I just told them that since Thane is near to Mumbai, Pune office advised me to get it done from Mumbai. They then agreed.
> 
> It's not a police station but fingerprinting centre for Mumbai police. All you need is address proof, identity proof, marriage certificate etc.


Hi

I went to local police station in Thane. They have told me to go to MRA Police station which is the only police station authorized for fingerprinting for Visa purposes for Mumbai and suburbs. Unfortunately, they are closed on 2nd and 4th Saturday of every month. So, for people who are unable to take leaves during weekdays, kindly plan accordingly. The contact number of Finger Print Bureau is 022-22620348/22620111. Suggest one to call before going there.

I have few queries:

1) I am thinking of taking 3-4 FD-258 printout on A4 sheet. Is that fine?

2) Also, I am told to bring local address. Luckily, have Thane address on wife's Aadhar, but that address is different than the present address. Will it in anyway hamper the application? My present address is self owned house, so have only the sale deed as address proof. Will it suffice? In process of changing the addresses changed on electricity bills, bank passbook etc but I think those will take time. Also, do they verify by paying visits?

3) Once I get the fingerprints on FD-258 form, will they sign and stamp as well. What is expected from them as a proof of verification?

4) Do I need to send to both FBI and State Police? (Stayed in the US for 347 days which might be a close call. Hence, am thinking to get it done. Also, wife has stayed for 190 days in last one year, which mandates going for State Police Clearance) Please correct me if am wrong.

Thanks in advance.
AD

Primary applicant - Wife
189| 261313
ACS +ve 26-Apr-16 
PTE-A 29-May-16 (10 points) 
Applied EOI 1-Jun-16 with 65 points
My IELTS overall 7.5 with 7+ in each
Invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

I will try my best to answer your questions, but do note I didn't use the MRA station fingerprinting service, only inquired for backup purposes. I had done my fingerprinting before leaving the US.

Now your answers:



> 1) I am thinking of taking 3-4 FD-258 printout on A4 sheet. Is that fine?


In the US these are printed on stock cards that are thicker than the A4 paper you get here in India. I would recommend you go to a Xerox store and request them to have it done on thick paper which is NOT glossy (the glossiness will smudge prints). 



> 2) Also, I am told to bring local address. Luckily, have Thane address on wife's Aadhar, but that address is different than the present address. Will it in anyway hamper the application? My present address is self owned house, so have only the sale deed as address proof. Will it suffice? In process of changing the addresses changed on electricity bills, bank passbook etc but I think those will take time. Also, do they verify by paying visits?


Your wife will have to accompany you. Carry the marriage certificate as they might request proof of relationship if you intend to use her Aadhar card. The sale deed will help as well confirming your current address. I highly doubt they will attempt to make a visit to your place. Carry passport copies as well. 



> 3) Once I get the fingerprints on FD-258 form, will they sign and stamp as well. What is expected from them as a proof of verification?


Proof of verification of what ? Please clarify.



> 4) Do I need to send to both FBI and State Police? (Stayed in the US for 347 days which might be a close call. Hence, am thinking to get it done. Also, wife has stayed for 190 days in last one year, which mandates going for State Police Clearance) Please correct me if am wrong.


Yes, to be on the safe side you will need to get started on the FBI PCC process. Later on you can ask the CO if it's needed or not. Regarding, the state police clearance process it depends on each state and usually is a name check. So you may not need fingerprints for State PCC. Additionally, state clearances can be done quickly online.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

hydraveron said:


> I will try my best to answer your questions, but do note I didn't use the MRA station fingerprinting service, only inquired for backup purposes. I had done my fingerprinting before leaving the US.
> 
> Now your answers:
> 
> ...


I will try my best to answer your questions, but do note I didn't use the MRA station fingerprinting service, only inquired for backup purposes. I had done my fingerprinting before leaving the US.

Now your answers:



In the US these are printed on stock cards that are thicker than the A4 paper you get here in India. I would recommend you go to a Xerox store and request them to have it done on thick paper which is NOT glossy (the glossiness will smudge prints). 



Your wife will have to accompany you. Carry the marriage certificate as they might request proof of relationship if you intend to use her Aadhar card. The sale deed will help as well confirming your current address. I highly doubt they will attempt to make a visit to your place. Carry passport copies as well. 
>> I haven't stayed in the US for more than a month, hence am not doing the US PCC. My wife, who is the primary applicant, has stayed in the US for less than a year. Presently, she has no address proof for the current address apart from the sale deed. I think you already have clarified that this is sufficient. For change of address on other docs/IDs, work is in progress as we have recently shifted to our present address. 


Proof of verification of what ? Please clarify.
>> Apologies for the confusion. What I wanted to ask was if the fingerprinting bureau situated at MRA Marg Police station is aware of what and why are we actually asking for? Do they sign and stamp the FD-258 implying that its verified? Had a tough time convincing local police today. For a long time, they thought that we are requesting for Indian PCC.


Yes, to be on the safe side you will need to get started on the FBI PCC process. Later on you can ask the CO if it's needed or not. Regarding, the state police clearance process it depends on each state and usually is a name check. So you may not need fingerprints for State PCC. Additionally, state clearances can be done quickly online.
>> Do you think using services of fingerprinting agents like the one in Mulund would be fruitful. I have some buffer time till a CO is allotted and think that the process wouldn't be as stressful if the MRA Marg Police knows what exactly are we looking for.
One basic question that I didn't understand is why do the FBI need fingerprinting done? They already have the fingerprints of everyone who goes to the US


Thanks a ton for replying on a Saturday night 
AD


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

@adeshket - Haha, you got me . I'm a bit too attached to this forum as it's extremely helpful in my preparation for my upcoming travel to Australia in 4 weeks. 

Regarding getting the fingerprints done at MRA Marg police station, they seem to do it quite often and should know the process. Jut say it's for an Australian visa and Australian immigration requires a FBI police clearance for your wife's stay in the US. If you want to get educated on what a good set of fingerprints look like, the FBI website has some information on it. 

Whether to go with MRA or Mulund guy ...I don't know :confused2:, didn't use either service. And why FBI needs fingerprint, I'm sure there's a reason ..but I don't want to speculate.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

hydraveron said:


> @adeshket - Haha, you got me . I'm a bit too attached to this forum as it's extremely helpful in my preparation for my upcoming travel to Australia in 4 weeks.
> 
> Regarding getting the fingerprints done at MRA Marg police station, they seem to do it quite often and should know the process. Jut say it's for an Australian visa and Australian immigration requires a FBI police clearance for your wife's stay in the US. If you want to get educated on what a good set of fingerprints look like, the FBI website has some information on it.
> 
> Whether to go with MRA or Mulund guy ...I don't know :confused2:, didn't use either service. And why FBI needs fingerprint, I'm sure there's a reason ..but I don't want to speculate.


Thanks again, mate. Truely, this forum is an encyclopaedia of immigration. I think even I am in a spot where you were in say 6 months back. Each step is a discovery if you aren't using an agent.

Would be elated if the police would know the process. Will watch the videos for educating self on fingerprinting. 

Best luck for your move! I am sure you would do well 👍

Cheers
AD


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

On FBI's own website it says it will take 11-12 weeks and they do actually take that much time to process it. It takes another couple of weeks to arrive in India by mail. So plan accordingly. 

If CO ask for it, you can just send the email communication to them the one which you had with FBI regarding receipt of your file. That would suffice. Send an email to the FBI contact they give on website. They usually respond within a day or 2.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

aarohi said:


> Hi,
> 
> On FBI's own website it says it will take 11-12 weeks and they do actually take that much time to process it. It takes another couple of weeks to arrive in India by mail. So plan accordingly.
> 
> If CO ask for it, you can just send the email communication to them the one which you had with FBI regarding receipt of your file. That would suffice. Send an email to the FBI contact they give on website. They usually respond within a day or 2.


Thank you aarohi


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi All

I had gone to MRA police station for Fingerprinting on 18-Jun. There were few surprises:
1) The police officers were quite polite/helpful and were aware why exactly we wanted fingerprints
2) We reached at 12:56pm and their lunch starts at 1pm. However, they delayed their lunch by 5-10 minutes to complete the initial formalities - like writing an application stating purpose and attaching 4 ID proofs. 
3) While we were busy completing point 2, the fingerprinting guy had lunch in parallel. So, both of us finished our respective tasks, he called us for fingerprinting. This saved a lot of our time.
4) We did four set of fingerprinting on FD 258 cards. 
5) After the fingerprinting cards were submitted for verification, we were told to come after 45 minutes and they advised us to have lunch.
6) We reached exactly after 45 minutes (3 pm) and the docs were pending with senior officer for his signatures.
7) We were called in his cabin/room, where he checked the originals for the ID proofs that we had attached.
8) After verification, he signed all the cards but kept one card for his records. They charged 500 Rupees for all the cards.

The total time was close to 2:30 hours, but trust me they didnt waste much of our time. Quite efficient and professional. Thoroughly impressed. Unlike what's shown in movies 

I had already taken the filled the application form and credit card form and taken those in a pen drive. Took prints along with the envelope from the shop which is near the police station and went to the GPO which is 1.1 km from the police station. Speed posted the packet and now there's a loooongggg wait 

Thanks all for all the help

Cheers
AD


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

adeshket said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had gone to MRA police station for Fingerprinting on 18-Jun. There were few surprises:
> 1) The police officers were quite polite/helpful and were aware why exactly we wanted fingerprints
> ...



Hey adeshket,

IF you can PM me your no. Need to get finger print done.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi People,

I need to take finger print for Qatar PCC. If anyone has done this from mumbai kindly help with the process and how to get PCC.

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## Chilly1997 (Oct 19, 2017)

*Sudhakar*

I got my finger printing done at the CID office, 2nd Floor, MRA Marg Police station building, near Haj House CST, Mumbai. I went there and was carrying the following documents Copies plus Originals:

Passport,
Electricity bill that is in your name,
Format for finger prints issued by the country to which you are intending to go( In triplicate
The identity card issued by the govt of that country if you are already employed there,
Aadhaar card,
work permit issued for you to work in that country.
2 passport size photographs.
Letter addressed to the Director/Superintendent of Police, CID, Mumbai with reasons for seeking the finger printing service,

I submitted all these copies to the Officer in Charge Mr Raj Kadam who perused the documentation, once he found them in order he guided to Mr Koshte the SP of CID, he perused the originals with the copies, asked me a few simple questions, acknowledged that he inspected the originals with tick marks against each document and sent me back to Mr Raj Kadam.

After 5 minutes i was taken into the office where another constable prepared the necessary ink pad etc, took my prints in triplicate. One of the sheets was given to the Finger print expert who checked whether my prints returned anything adverse, upon finding there was nothing they cleared my FP certificate. It took another 15 minutes before the SP signed and stamped the certificates. I paid the Rs 500/- fee, was given a receipt for the same and i was on my way out in another 5 minutes.

All in all it took me about 120 minutes including chit chatting about mundane life things, some interesting things with the cops.

It was all over in a jiffy. No chai paani, no bribe demands no nothing. The cops were nice, chatty and curious to know why i wanted to immigrate to another country. Thats about it folks. Hope this helps.


----------

